# VAG-COM action



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

So I just picked up a new TT and need to turn off the seat belt chime and activate key fob functions.
I'm pretty familiar with using a Vag-com but am wondering if folks have already figured out the bits to flip (thereby allowing me to be lazy and not do the research) and stuff.
THX


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I guess I'll have to play with the Vag-Com. I'll post up a DIY thread.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

I think it's under "Instruments". It's all pretty straight forward once you get in there. Seatbelt chime wasn't a feature that I changed, but I remember seeing it there.
EDIT: I posted a few "how-to's" on AW's TT forum complete with screen shots.


_Modified by Regina_TT at 1:22 AM 5/30/2009_


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

*have not tried this but copied it off a previous post*

Find and uncheck "Comfort function power windows/sunroof via remote control inactive"
(the following was already set on mine, but check anyway)
Find and check the box for "Comfort opening power windows via remote control active"
Find and check the box for "Comfort closing power windows via remote control active"
click "Transfer Coding"
click "Do It!"


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I need to order me a VAG-COM


----------



## hojinize (May 19, 2007)

can you enable voice command on TTRs with vag-com? my local dealer says it has been disabled due to security







how can this function threat ur life?


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: VAG-COM action (terje_77)*

Yeah, here's the seat belt chime...under Instruments.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: VAG-COM action (terje_77)*

I posted the "convenience windows" on a couple of other forums. Here's the link, if you like.
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...44176


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Regina_TT* »_I posted the "convenience windows" on a couple of other forums. Here's the link, if you like.
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...44176 


Thanks Tony!


----------



## GTiMK5_TJ (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: VAG-COM action (terje_77)*

i know there's a VAG registry out there with all the names and emails of ppl that have the VAG registry, i have seemed to misplace it in my Bookmarks and now i cant find it








needed it to register myself into it
thanks in advance


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: VAG-COM action (terje_77)*

I'm in Philly right now, but when I get back I'd like to bag the seatbelt and the window key fobbage. Is it the same on all TT2's? Can you help a brutha out with that?
J


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_I'm in Philly right now, but when I get back I'd like to bag the seatbelt and the window key fobbage. Is it the same on all TT2's? Can you help a brutha out with that?
J


fo sho'


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Terje-
This is a bit of 411 I found on another site a while back. I can check it tomorrow night when I get back into CA....
Thanks English Dan!
______________________________________________________________________________
On the TTS you navigate through the DIS using the button on the bottom of the right hand stalk until you get the page with 'Set', 'Check' and 'Exit Menu'. Choose Set, then navigate down the pages of options until you get 'Windows'; choose this option. There is then a check box next to 'Convenience Windows'. Highlight this and click the button on the bottom of the stock to check the box. Job done, so just navigate all the way back out of the DIS menus.
I don't know if all models have the same menu hierarchy, sorry.
Cheers
Dan


----------



## romanroman (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

In that audi forum post, how did you turn off the speed limiter? Is there a simple way to do this?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (romanroman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *romanroman* »_In that audi forum post, how did you turn off the speed limiter? Is there a simple way to do this?

Hmmmm, that one is more advanced. I thought that could only be done through a chip that raises the limiter. Chris, any ideas?


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_
Hmmmm, that one is more advanced. I thought that could only be done through a chip that raises the limiter. Chris, any ideas?

May not be necessary on the TTS. Had mine up to 261 km/h / 163 mph the other day. What limiter?! (Would have kept going had the driving conditions not changed.)


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmm, had my TTS up to about 152 mph a week or so ago. I guess I should have pushed it to the 155 mark to see if it cut out but was running out of distance and my friend was in the car with me. I may have to try it out though if I can find a good stretch. Was clipping along at 120 mph on the way to work yesterday and almost hit a weasel that ran across the road. I did kill one bird I believe that hit the windshield. Stupid suckers sit alongside the road and eat rocks and then try fly over the road and out of the way as soon as you get up to them. I guess going over twice the speed limit and them being weighted down with pebbles doesn't help their situation at all. Idiot birds.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_Terje-
This is a bit of 411 I found on another site a while back. I can check it tomorrow night when I get back into CA....
Thanks English Dan!
______________________________________________________________________________
On the TTS you navigate through the DIS using the button on the bottom of the right hand stalk until you get the page with 'Set', 'Check' and 'Exit Menu'. Choose Set, then navigate down the pages of options until you get 'Windows'; choose this option. There is then a check box next to 'Convenience Windows'. Highlight this and click the button on the bottom of the stock to check the box. Job done, so just navigate all the way back out of the DIS menus.
I don't know if all models have the same menu hierarchy, sorry.
Cheers
Dan


What? You didn't like my step-by-step post complete with pictures?!









_Quote, originally posted by *Regina_TT* »_I posted the "convenience windows" on a couple of other forums. Here's the link, if you like.
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...44176 

On my 08 TT 3.2 once I activated the convenience windows via VAG-COM the feature was "on" all the time.
As English Dan mentions in your quote, you _do_ have to turn on the convenience windows feature on the DIS of the TTS, but that DIS menu option (Advanced Comfort Menu) also has to be activated via VAG-COM on NA cars. (See my post above.)
FYI...there is also an "automatic closing" feature to enable in Bit 6 if you like. This way you can let go of the lock button once the windows start rolling up instead of holding it down the whole time...


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: (sr_erick)*

Did I mention I took a picture? Not great quality...iPhone...driving fast...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Regina_TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Regina_TT* »_Did I mention I took a picture? Not great quality...iPhone...driving fast...









This makes me happy. Go Tony!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

So I got the seat belt chime to shut up, but I couldn't get the key fob features activated. I read the posts above about changing the settings in the display, but I don't have a set button under my wiper stalk, just a reset button for trip computer functions. Am I missing something here?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nevermind. I figured it out.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

The car had to be turned on. Not in the sense that it required being stimulated, just the ignition.











_Modified by iModTTS at 7:17 PM 6/7/2009_


----------

